# [INSTALL] Nouveau sur Gentoo

## vonstorm

Bonsoir à tou(te)s,

Comme le titre le dit, j'aimerais installer Gentoo.

Pour ce faire, j'ai chargé et imprimé le manuel d'installation qui est ENORME...

J'aurais bien voulu vos conseils sur la manière (simplifiée) de procéder à l'installation et savoir, également, à partir de quelle source installer (DVD, CD minimal, ...)

Si vous avez aussi quelques astuces avant/pendant/après l'install, elles sont aussi les bienvenues...

Voilà, j'espère que vous aurez la gentillesse de vous pencher sur mon cas.

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée   :Smile: Last edited by vonstorm on Sat Jul 28, 2007 8:25 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kopp

Lire.

La.

Doc.

C'est dans le titre là aussi : ** À LIRE : COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? **

Merci de lire et de mettre ton titre à jour.

Concernant l'installation, je ne saurais te conseiller que de lire la documentation (énorme) pleine de renseignements utiles (Si, si, incroyable masi vrai : les documentations comportent des informations utiles)

Je conseille le CD minimal pour l'installation, ou n'importe quel liveCD linux, ce qui reviendra au même, tant que tu n'utilises pas l'infame installateur graphique. D'ailleurs, si tu le fais et que ça plante, attends toi à avoir ce genre de remarque si tu poses des question : faut pas utiliser l'installateur, l'installateur ça sucks.

Enfin, bienvenue à toi.

PS : en fait je vois que ce n'est pas ton premier message. Les conseils sont aussi valables pour ton autre sujet.

----------

## vonstorm

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Lire.
> 
> La.
> 
> Doc.
> ...

 

Dites donc, vous êtes du genre énervés ici!

C'est en effet mon deuxième message et j'ai beau être poli et mettre des svp partout, vous me répondez comme si vous étiez des gardiens de prison!

Je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de remarques sur les forums de Debian, Suse ou Kubuntu et je pensais sincèrement que le libre était cool...

Je n'ose imaginer le jour où je viendrai demander un renseignement après installation: on me dira certainement que tout est dans le manuel.

Alors je pose une question: pourquoi un forum ??

Comme dirait Boris Vian: "On n'est pas là pour se faire engueuler..."

Merci tout de même pour le "bienvenue" qui arrive comme le calme après la tempête !

Et bonne soirée !

----------

## titoucha

Ben tu vois où qu'il est ennervé   :Shocked: 

Il fait juste la remarque sur la doc car sous Gentoo plus que sous tout autres distributions la doc est super importante, les autres distributions que tu cites peuvent-être installées sans lire de doc mais pour la Gentoo c'est pas possible.

J'ai installé Gentoo grâce à cette doc qui est vraiment plus courte mais qui contient l'essentiel.

----------

## bivittatus

@ vonstorm: Avant tout, bienvenue à toi!  :Wink: 

Ne t'inquiète pas, il n'y a absolument rien de méchant dans le message de kopp, mais il faut se rendre compte qu'il n'y a pas de sections dans ce sous-forum, donc tous les messages concernant tous les aspects de gentoo se mélangent dans tous les sens! Il est donc forcément plus agréable de respecter et de faire respecter les règles pour une lecture parfaite du forum... :Wink: 

Et puis ne t'inquiète pas, même après plusieurs centaines de messages, il y en a toujours qui réussissent à mal formatter leur titre...(pourquoi est-ce que je me sens visé???  :Mr. Green: ), et un simple rappel à l'ordre ne mange pas de pain!!!

Hormis tout ça, ne lâche pas gentoo, c'est une distribution formidable et qui, effectivement, est chiante à installer sans la doc...alors fonce l'ami!!!  :Wink: 

N.B.: Ok avec kopp, n'utilise surtout pas l'installateur graphique, j'ai flingué le partitionnement d'un HDD avec...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Desintegr

Je suis entièrement d'accord avec kopp à propos du « lire la doc ».

Oui la documentation est énorme, mais elle est complète.

Elle traite chaque point de l'installation en détail, pour ainsi éviter toute sorte de question et confusion. De plus, elle est traduite en français. Alors pourquoi se plaindre ?

Cependant, il est tout à fait possible que tu ne comprennes pas forcément tout. C'est normal, ce n'est pas forcément facile la première fois, et tout le monde a été débutant. Si tu poses une question bien précise sur un sujet bien précis (par exemple, la configuration du fstab, de Grub, etc.), on t'aidera volontiers.

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> J'aurais bien voulu vos conseils sur la manière (simplifiée) de procéder à l'installation et savoir, également, à partir de quelle source installer (DVD, CD minimal, ...)

 

Que peut-on répondre à cette demande ?

Rien d'autre que de lire la documentation.

Personne sur le forum n'a envie de répéter ce qu'il y a d'écrit dans la documentation : c'est inutile et c'est une perte de temps.

De plus, les personnes chargées de la documentation (et de la traduction) ont certainement du passer de très nombreuses heures pour écrire tous ces documents de qualités. Il faut donc qu'elle serve à quelque chose !!

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Alors je pose une question: pourquoi un forum ??

 

Pour aider les gens qui ont des difficultés, mais qui se sont auparavant renseignées un minimum sur le sujet.

Avant de répondre à un message, on attend donc que la personne ait au minimum :

 - lu la documentation de la distribution

 - lu la documentation des logiciels

 - cherché dans le forum

 - cherché des informations complémentaires dans les wikis

 - cherché sur Google

 - etc.

Personnellement, je n'ai pas envie que le forum Gentoo se transforme en forum Ubuntu-fr où on répète constamment les mêmes choses et où les sujets sont inintéressants. Ici, le niveau est plutôt d'un bon niveau, et je n'ai pas vraiment envie que ça change.

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de remarques sur les forums de Debian, Suse ou Kubuntu et je pensais sincèrement que le libre était cool... Je n'ose imaginer le jour où je viendrai demander un renseignement après installation: on me dira certainement que tout est dans le manuel.

 

Oui, on est peut-être plus exigeant que d'autres forums sur la forme et la qualité des posts.

Mais tu n'as sans doute jamais fréquenté le canal Debian francophone sur IRC ?

Peut-être que je suis assez agressif sur certaines de mes réponses. Mais il faut savoir que ce n'est pas méchant.

Je suis simplement lassé d'entendre et de répéter tout le temps les mêmes choses.

----------

## donald7

Transfuge récent de Mandriva à Gentoo, je confirme que la doc est volumineuse mais incontournable parce que très précise.

ll est vrai que l'effort d'assimilation est beaucoup plus important avec Gentoo qu'avec d'autres distri mais celà est dû au principe même de Gentoo qui propose des sources plutôt que de binaires tout fait. 

En tout cas, je suis devenu un inconditionnel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## tdyp

 :Sad:  il est vrai que c est desolant de vouloir s engager dans une nouvelle distrib et de s apercevoir que l on doive se "coltiner" une sacree doc. mais comme cela a deja ete dit, elle est primordial pour le debut afin de savoir ou l on mets les pieds. ceci est tout a fait normal puisque la gentoo utilise le meme principe qu un linux from scratch. donc l installer sans guide c est un echec a coup sur. dommage que tu n aies pas eu le courage de t y mettre. a part pour un poste je ne suis pas decu de mon choix.

au plaisir de te revoir qd meme  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

t1, comment que vous êtes pas cool  :Surprised: 

vous avez fait fuir un nouveau !!!!!!!! c'est malin ...

fin bon, jdis ca, jdis rien ...

EDIT: pour vous faire un peu chier, j'ai jamais lu la doc (a par l'install rapide, sinon j'aurais jamais réussis), le reste, c'est de la recherche et du forum. 

Qu'on ne me dise pas de lire la doc à mon prochain post, j'aide volontier tout le monde et je cherche avant de demander  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Bonsoir à tou(te)s,
> 
> Comme le titre le dit, j'aimerais installer Gentoo.
> 
> Pour ce faire, j'ai chargé et imprimé le manuel d'installation qui est ENORME...
> ...

 

Bonjour, bienvenue sur gentoo et sur le forum fr   :Smile: 

La documentation est énorme en effet mais elle a un double usage : elle te permettra d'installer une gentoo sans trop comprendre les subtilités au début et d'y trouver son compte par la suite cad de te prendre des leçons en bonne et due forme quand tu commencera à vouloir faire des effets de styles en croyant avoir tout compris... j'en parle de plusieurs honteuses expériences - et a venir à n'en pas douter (sic!)

Même si cela ne te sautera pas au yeux dessuite, tu t'appercevra qu'a l'usage celle-ci est extrèmement bien bien contruite car elle répond aux questions par degré de connaissance sur un problème donné. Ainsi, novices ou vieux briscards s'y réfèrent de façon unanime ou comme juge de paix lorsque cela est nécessaire tel que le ferait l'assemblage hétéroclite d'un dictionnaire, contenant les briques de base, d'un traité de réthorique pour les règles de l'Art et d'une carte de navigateur du temps de la navigation à voiles pour éviter les écueils et bancs de sables en terres inconnues. L'Art et la manière.

Même si ta question ou ton besoin est légitime, les livecd qui peuvent sembler répondre à cette attente ne parviennent pas a résoudre cette équation subtile. Et pour cause, il y a méprise et confusion de sens : ces livecd sont en réalité plutôt déstinés aux utilisateurs expériementés de gentoo pour leur permettre de gagner du temps pour certains usages et non pas pour démocratiser la distribution - même si vu sous un autre angle, elle y contribue également j'en conviens.

A l'usage, nous nous sommes tous apperçu, les exemples sur le forum étant nombreux, cette apparente simplification faisait certes gagner plus de temps à un débutant pour une installation mais était souvent fort coûteuse et douloureuse quelques temps après.

En effet, certaines choses "vitales" à intégrer sont passées sous silence pour permettre ce gain de temps initial ce qui est normal puisque c'est superflu s'il n'est destiné qu'aux chevronnés.

Il s'agit d'une forme de pédagogie très discutable et c'est un euphémisme, de dire "brûle-toi ! Ca te coûtera mais après tu ne le fera plus !" ; elle peut marcher sur certaines formes de personnalités mais elle est souvent délétère et contre-productive la plupart du temps. Et la majorité des membres de la communauté "gentooiste" ne partagent pas cette vision des choses.

C'est pourquoi nous conseillons à tout nouvel arrivant de passer par une lecture assidue et itérative de cette "énorme" documentation officielle ; préalablement, pendant, après et longtemps après l'installation. Il ne s'agit pas ici d'un quelconque tribu à payer ou d'une forme de bizutage puéril pour appartenir à un groupe d'adolescents acnéiques : il n'y a pas d'alternative viable... c'est le prix non négociable qui a été fixé par les choix philosophiques et l'expérience d'une communauté de développeurs/mainteneurs/utilisateurs passionnés avec une soif intarissable d'apprendre, de comprendre, d'échanges et de transmission du savoir commun. On ne contruit que sur les épaules de géants.

De façon plus concrète, car comme tu le vois, plusieurs se sont penchés magré tout sur "ton cas" pour essayer d'étancher ton désir d'apprendre qui je l'espère t'a incité à imprimer cette documentation - chose devenue rare ces derniers temps - et a t'inscrire sur le forum, en passant outre cette susceptibilité un brin déplacée lorsqu'on est un nouvel arrivant dans toute communauté  :Wink: 

La question du choix du média s'impose de fait et cela te l'a été dit : le cd minimal. Une fois encore j'enfonce le clou, cela est clairement et très bien expliqué dès les premières pages du manuel.

Les "Trucs et astuces" viendront ensuite... ne saute pas les étapes... la majorité de tes questions trouveront leurs réponses quelques pages plus loin dans ta lecture... oui, c'est le fameux "haaaaa! mais oui ! c'était pour çà qu'on a fait cette commande/paramétrisation au début". Et cela est volontaire car ça incite à réfléchir par soi-même pour touver des réponses ; la solution d'un problème ou la réponse à une question « quelques pages plus loin » permettant de conforter sa propre « découverte » et de donner confiance.

Bref, fait ton installation simplement et je dirais même classiquement, sans trop vouloir jouer les "ricer" d'entrée de jeu... navigue un peu avec... apprend ou plutôt ré-apprend les bases que l'on crois trop souvent "savoir" ou maitriser... fait toi la main... apprenez, ta gentoo et toi, à vous mieux connaitre... ensuite seulement, tu pourras lui faire faire quasiment tout ce dont tu rêves et je te l'assure : même plus encore. Gentoo est une méta-distribution qui permet de répondre à toute la versatilité des facécies des utilisateurs, pour peu qu'ils acceptent de passer un brin de temps à comprendre ce qu'ils font.

Voilà je suis navré, je me suis un peu emporté sur la question mais c'est une question récurrente et à mon sens primordiale pour « accoster sur l'iceberg » Gentoo. D'autre part, c'était également pour bien donner le ton non réprobateur de mon propos et ménager la suite, car à la lecture des deux fils émis, "suite à donner" il y aurait.    :Evil or Very Mad: 

Enfin, j'espère que par cette manière, et tu peux en être sûr j'y ai pris le temps, à l'instar de ce que j'ai expliqué sur la documentation en détaillant le "pourquoi", que tu auras mieux compris ce que plusieurs ont essayé de te faire comprendre.

Nous essayons tous ici (ou presque ^^) de maintenir la qualité du forum pour que "tous" une fois encore, y trouvent des réponses selon leur « degré » (et je l'emploi ici sans aucun sens péjoratif ni connoté d'idéologie, de théologie, d'ésotérisme) ou leur désir/besoin/nécessité du moment - par exemple un problème "URGENT" est critique pour celui qui se retouve bloqué sans connexion alors qu'il a un travail important à effectuer mais cela contribue sous cette mise en forme, à une perte d'information crutiale pour de futurs utilistateurs « ensablés » se retouvant privés d'une solution libératrice lors d'une recherche sur le forum. C'est ce pourquoi nous tenons, même si nous tentons toujours dans le même temps d'apporter une aide qui peut s'avèrer vaine, à ce que soit respecté le balisage des messages - du moins autant que possible -

Je n'ai plus le temps ici et j'éditerai plus tard pour la forme si besoin mais si tu daignes revenir parmi nous,

je te serais gré de faire le nécessaire pour corriger le format des titres de tes deux messages

ne serait-ce que pour aider les futurs utilisateurs

Merci à toi par avance  :Smile: 

Edit : ...pffff... sais plus écrire sans faire des "fottes/tipaux" tous les 3 mots :'-(

----------

## Temet

Arrêtez de vous battre les mecs, il est parti  :Wink: 

Malheureusement, il s'est fait avoir par le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de smiley "kikoulol" dans le message de koop... Vu le nombre de fois ou on m'a reproché de gueuler alors que je ne gueulais pas le moins du monde ... j'ai pris l'hab de smiler inutilement ...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   << comme ça! ^^

----------

## vonstorm

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Arrêtez de vous battre les mecs, il est parti 
> 
> Malheureusement, il s'est fait avoir par le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de smiley "kikoulol" dans le message de koop... Vu le nombre de fois ou on m'a reproché de gueuler alors que je ne gueulais pas le moins du monde ... j'ai pris l'hab de smiler inutilement ...        << comme ça! ^^

 

Et bien non, je ne suis pas parti !

Et j'ai même pris le temps de lire le "** A LIRE: COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE **" qui m'a renvoyé sur une traduction pour laquelle j'ai ressenti un malaise certain.

Comme il n'est pas dans mon habitude de pratiquer la langue de bois, je vous livre ici ma pensée à chaud après les réponses reçues hier et surtout après la lecture de "De la bonne manière de poser les questions":

1) Impression de m'adresser à une communauté élitiste composée en partie de hackers, ce à quoi je ne m'attendais nullement en m'inscrivant sur ce forum. Je n'ai d'ailleurs rien contre les hackers que j'imaginais proche d'une certaine mouvance hostile à l'autorité et donc n'en faisant pas preuve eux-même !

2) Ton un peu trop brutal à mon goût: il m'est difficile d'accepter qu'on me parle de manière moqueuse, condescendante, etc. Et je n'apprécie pas les donneurs de leçons.

3) Impression de passer une épreuve intiatique ou, à tout le moins, une forme de bizutage... j'ai passé l'âge.

4) Je pars du principe que je n'oblige personne à répondre à une question qu'il jugerait "débile" et je préfère donc que cette personne passe son chemin plutôt que de perdre son précieux temps à me faire des remarques. De plus, je pense qu'un "URGENT SVP" n'est pas fondamentalement dérangeant, du moins pas de manière viscérale.

Je suis donc heureux aujourd'hui de lire quelques posts moins agressifs et même plutôt encourageant qui me font penser qu'une communauté regroupe tout type d'individus, des sympa comme des moins sympa. Je pense également qu'on peut maintenir un bon niveau sur un forum sans faire preuve de formalisme ou d'autorité exacerbés.

J'aurais pu résumer mon sentiment comme suit: "Qu'ils aillent tous se faire voir, je me démerdrai sans eux! De toute façon, ils se la pète..."

Mais je ne suis pas non plus du genre à abandonner facilement. C'est pourquoi je vais commencer l'install de Gentoo avec, pour toute aide, le fameux ENORME manuel !

Merci à ceux qui m'ont souhaité la bienvenue et aux autres AUSSI !

PS: je n'ai pas besoin de smileys, juste un peu de respect !

----------

## Temet

Perso, c'est ici le forum linux le plus sympa que j'ai connu (et pas le premier).

Bon par contre, si déjà le forum te donne des hauts le coeur... évite l'irc qui lui a une ambiance de merde.

Par contre, euh ... perso je ne suis pas hacker pour un sou o_O' ... et je le vis bien merci.

----------

## CryoGen

 *loopx wrote:*   

> t1, comment que vous êtes pas cool 
> 
> vous avez fait fuir un nouveau !!!!!!!! c'est malin ...
> 
> fin bon, jdis ca, jdis rien ...
> ...

 

Tu as quand même lu la doc d'install... elle permet quand même d'installer et de voir les bases de l'administration d'une gentoo ^_^ , y a quand meme une difference à faire entre un forum et un SAV  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) Impression de m'adresser à une communauté élitiste composée en partie de hackers, ce à quoi je ne m'attendais nullement en m'inscrivant sur ce forum. Je n'ai d'ailleurs rien contre les hackers que j'imaginais proche d'une certaine mouvance hostile à l'autorité et donc n'en faisant pas preuve eux-même !
> 
> 2) Ton un peu trop brutal à mon goût: il m'est difficile d'accepter qu'on me parle de manière moqueuse, condescendante, etc. Et je n'apprécie pas les donneurs de leçons.
> ...

 

Ah oui mais il faut remettre ce post dans le contexte... quand il a été écrit le forum partait un peu dans tous les sens, les nouveaux se tenaient vraiment mal et ne prenaient pas le temps de faire la moindre recherche etc... 

Donc on a ecrit ce post un peu dur il est vrai mais ca a bien calmé le jeu ^^ si tu lis d'autre post de ce forum tu verras que l'ambiance est bien plus sereine.

Pour l'install c'est vrai que l'on conseille toujours de suivre la doc car elle est très bien fichu et pas à pas ^_^ , le conseil que je peux te donner c'est d'utiliser un livecd avec interface graphique pour ne pas à avoir à imprimer la doc, mais tu l'as déjà fait.

@Temet : C'est vrai que l'ambiance sur IRC n'est pas toujours top, il a quelques participants un peu lourd... mais parfois tout va bien ^_^ , il suffit que ca ne dérape pas sur la politique (le sujet le plus chaud sur #tribugentoo) , c'est deja bien plus calme sur #gentoofr

----------

## Temet

Perso en 2005, j'ai installé Gentoo en console avec la doc dans un links ... c'était chiant de pas pouvoir faire les C/C et de switcher de terminal sans arrêt mais j'y suis arrivé (avec un peu d'aide sur irc (pas celui de Gentoo)).

Le forum, je m'y suis inscrit 6 mois plus tard pour demander des conseilles sur l'achat d'un laptop.

Sinon, j'avais trouvé toutes les réponses à mes questions sur le forum en faisant une recherche, donc je ne m'étais pas inscrit.

Forcément, après 6 mois de squattage passif, je connaissais les règles donc bon  :Wink: 

Aujourd'hui, je suis surtout là pour filer des coups de mains ou participer aux nombreux trolls ^^

----------

## kopp

Désolé d'avoir heurter ta sensibilité ! Si j'avais voulu être désagréable ou élitiste, j'aurais balancé un "RTFM" et basta! Ce n'est pas le cas. Après si la forme ne te convient pas, c'est un autre problème. Tu parles de respect, et bien selon moi, c'est un manque de respect de ne pas lire et de te conformer aux simples règles d'usage qui sont clairement édictées. Si tu ne les respectes pas, tu es rapidement assimilés aux cas gênants qui ont déjà sévi et ont causé l'édiction de telles règles. Ne parle pas de bizutage, de rite de passage ou quoi que ce soit, ce n'est pas le cas : personne ne t'a demandé de tout savoir ou de prouver tes connaissances. Tout le monde obtient les mêmes réponses quel que soit son nombre de messages, du moment que les règles sont respectées (pas très contraignantes d'ailleurs...). On n'est pas élitiste ou quoi ce soit, tout le monde pose des questions que ce soit les nouveaux ou les anciens. Ni des hackers, que tu sembles confondre avec pirate par ailleurs.

Bon, je suppose que ce serait malvenu de proposer une traduction en langage enjôlé de mon premier message.... je m'abstiendrais.

Note : pour ce qui est d'irc, suite à la remarque de Temet,  #gentoofr t'accueillera comme il faut car c'est le canal officiel et les règles sont stricts. Temet a des problèmes avec #ŧribugentoo qui n'est qu'une communauté relié principalement par l'utilisation de gentoo mais où les règles sont beaucoup plus laxistes (en gros, pas d'insultes, pas de flood, pas de moquerie sur notre OP adoré et c'est tout, le reste ça passe) ce qui peut choquer les gens.

Si tu te lances dans l'aventure, bonne chance. (ou "merde" si tu es superstitieux)

EDIT : pour ce qui est du formalisme ou de "l'autorité exacerbé", tu es libre d'accepter ou pas les conditions mais le boulot des modos ici consiste plus à nettoyer le spam qu'autre chose. Pour la forme, mettre un titre selon structure simple, c'est pas la mort. Ensuite, il y a l'orthographe/syntaxe/etc, mais tu n'es pas concerné par ce genre de problème donc tant mieux.

----------

## loopx

Bon, je pense que tout a été dit, passons à autre chose   :Laughing: 

Je propose un "résumé" de l'installation de gentoo, histoire que tu ais les bases... un survol:    :Cool: 

- booter sur un livecd (n'importe lequel..., meme une debian ! )

- créer 2 partitions sur ton disque dur (une pour la swap [moi je met 512Mo, j'ai au moins 700Mo de RAM donc ...] et une pour le / (la racine) de ton installation Gentoo (je te conseil 10 Go au minimum)

- il te faut télécharger sur le net (avec links par exemple): le stage (une installation de base minimaliste), et le snapshot (une première image du portage)

- tu doit ensuite décompresser le stage dans ta partition racine et décompresser le snapshot par après, dans /usr/

- maintenant, un ptit chroot dans ta nouvelle installation pour "entrer" vraiment dans ta gentoo

- la, je te conseil de faire directement un sync du portage (mise à jour)

- il te faut configurer le /etc/make.conf avec des USE (pour compiler tes programmes avec certaine prise en charge, ex: l'opengl, le son ALSA, etc...)

- il te faut absolument un /etc/fstab (pour ce genre de fichier, une simple recherche dans google pourrait aisément t'aider)

- une fois que tout cela est fait, il te faut un lilo/grub (menu de boot, que tu configurera très simplement) ainsi qu'un kernel (emerge gentoo-sources)

- tu devra compiler le kernel toi meme (facile, sauf qu'il faut savoir que cocher dans ton kernel  :Wink:   ca demandera ptet bien quelque kernel panic   :Rolling Eyes:  )

- une fois que tu as un kernel et un lilo/grub d'installer, t'aura plus qu'a rebooter VIA LE DISQUE DUR sur ta new Gentoo powaaaaa   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Je te conseil:

- de faire 2 entrées dans lilo/grub pour ta gentoo: une qui sera toujours fonctionnel, une autre qui servira à tester un nouveau kernel/config (si le test ne fonctionne pas, pas besoin de remettre le livecd, il te suffira de booter sur le kernel qui fonctionne toujours)

- après le premier boot via le disque dur, fait une mise à jour de tout le système (emerge -uDNpv world): ca évite des problèmes (crois-en mon expérience)

- après la mise à jour, libre à toi de faire ce que bon te semble avec ta gentoo (emerge kde compiz-fusion amarok xine-ui sl ...)   :Smile: 

- pour la config de ton kernel, rien de tel que "lspci" se trouvant dans le package (pciutils) qui est bien sur à emerger (comme tout le reste, meme un simple client ftp!)

Un truc qui fonctionne bien, c'est de copier coller la ligne de ton matos dans le forum ou dans google (fonctionne aussi pour les erreurs de compilation). Pour info, les erreurs de compilation ne sont généralement pas dans les 10 dernières lignes de la sortie de la commande "emerge"... il faut un peu regarder dans le code plus haut, chercher la bonne erreur   :Wink: 

Utilise au maximum les drivers du kernel (que tu activera en dur et non en module [fin, c ptet bien une question de préférence ^^]). Sache que à chaque mise à jour du kernel (pas modification hein, mise à jour), il faut recompiler tout les modules extérieurs au kernel (c'est pour ca qu'il faut prendre de préférence ceux dans le kernel, ca évite de devoir taper trop de ligne pour la mise à jour, question de fénéantise aussi   :Embarassed:  ). C'est ainsi que en changant de version du kernel, il te faudra par exemple re-emerger le driver pour ta carte graphique (nvidia ou ati je présume) ainsi que tout autre...

Heu, je sais plus quoi dire de plus, à part que plus tu testera, plus tu comprendra. Au plus tu aura d'erreurs au début, au mieux tu t'en sortira plus tard  :Wink: 

Pas de découragement hein, tout est faisable avec un peu de travail   :Wink: 

Bonne chance.

EDIT: ah, un dernier conseil, comme ca: n'oublie pas de lire, lire et encore lire un peu de tout, on apprend beaucoup comme ca. Le forum est déjà très bien à ce niveau, pas la peine de chercher plus loin   :Surprised: 

----------

## anigel

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce forum.

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Impression de m'adresser à une communauté élitiste composée en partie de hackers, ce à quoi je ne m'attendais nullement en m'inscrivant sur ce forum.

 

Tu viens de t'inscrire sur un des forums linux les plus "pointus" que je connaisse (élitiste si tu veux, ce n'est que corollaire) . Effectivement, tu vas trouver ici pas mal de gens compétents. En t'attaquant à ce qui est certainement la distribution linux la plus proche de LFS, il faut t'y attendre. Peut-être as-tu mal ciblé le type de distribution alors ?

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Je n'ai d'ailleurs rien contre les hackers que j'imaginais proche d'une certaine mouvance hostile à l'autorité et donc n'en faisant pas preuve eux-même !

 

Ahhh, les à priori   :Laughing:  ...

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Ton un peu trop brutal à mon goût: il m'est difficile d'accepter qu'on me parle de manière moqueuse, condescendante, etc. Et je n'apprécie pas les donneurs de leçons.

 

Quand tu viens demander des conseils, attends-toi à en recevoir... appele ça des "leçons" si tu veux, n'empêche : tu viens pour apprendre, et on t'indique l'endroit où se trouvent les réponses que tu cherche. A ta question "comment simplifier l'installation", la réponse est simple : tu ne peux pas. Soit tu suis la doc, soit tu installe une autre distribution. Kopp a peut-être été un peu moqueur, mais c'est de bonne guerre. Et vu l'âge que tu semble avoir, je ne crois pas que tu te vexe si facilement ?

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Impression de passer une épreuve intiatique ou, à tout le moins, une forme de bizutage... j'ai passé l'âge.

 

Non non, simplement la première installation est souvent difficile, ce n'est pas un bizutage, c'est un mal nécessaire pour bien maîtriser les outils. Prends le temps, ne te décourage pas, ce n'est pas si difficile, surtout avec une doc aussi complète et bien conçue.

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

> Je pars du principe que je n'oblige personne à répondre à une question qu'il jugerait "débile" et je préfère donc que cette personne passe son chemin plutôt que de perdre son précieux temps à me faire des remarques.

 

Si tu ne respecte pas les conventions qui ont cours ici, alors tu n'y a pas ta place. Lorsque tu prends la route, tu ne roule pas à 160 en ville ? Ici c'est pareil, il y a des règles. tu les respectes ou tu vas voir ailleurs. Des gens ici ont pris de leur temps pour faire de ce forum ce qu'il est, propre, et d'un niveau relativement haut, il est normal qu'il veille à ce que ne régresse pas.

Au plaisir de te (re)lire, sur ce sujet ou un autre (qui respectera les conventions, évidemment  :Wink: ).

Encore bienvenue  :Smile:  !

----------

## anigel

(J'oubliais : pense à éditer le titre de ton premier sujet, surtout si tu décide de continuer l'aventure avec nous  :Wink: ).

----------

## sd44

si ca t'interresse moi je me suis fait des recaps sur mon wiki qui me permette d'installer rapidement mes gentoo avec des copier/coller

voila le lien : http://www.wikitux.net/doku.php?id=speed_gentoo

mais pour la premiere install la doc est tres importante surtout si tu veux un systeme que tu pourras maitriser et réparer quoi qu'il arrive

perso apres avoir testé un tas de distrib et meme en passant un coup dans le monde bsd j'ai trouver le bon compromis avec gentoo et j'en ai mis partout et sur tout les serveurs que j'administre. je trouve en effet que cette distrib est exceptionnel a tout point de vue.

dernier conseil : lance toi

----------

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Si on renvoit les utilisateurs vers la doc, c'est d'abord parce qu'elle est excellente. Par exemple le manuel Gentoo est vraiment très clair, très pratique et très agréable à consulter, contrairement à ceux des autres distributions. Pour installer Gentoo, il suffit de suivre pas à pas chacune des étapes indiquées dans le manuel. Un résumé sur le forum sera approximatif et incomplet et ne te sera d'aucune utilité. Evites d'ailleurs les résumés ou guides d'installation rapides que tu peux trouver un peu partout.

Il est vrai que la communauté Gentoo semble parfois élitiste, et les réponses un peu abruptes. Mais ce forum est également très réactif.

Un conseil : Installes Gentoo à partir d'un live CD ou d'une autre distribution déjà installée, ce qui te permettra de consulter la doc sur Internet ou de poser des questions sur le forum pendant l'installation. Il n'y a pas beaucoup de changements par rapport au manuel. Pour lier-monter le pseudo-système de fichiers proc, il faudra utiliser la commande mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc (cf. guide des méthodes alternatives d'installation). Certains outils Gentoo comme Mirrorselect ne sont pas disponibles dès le départ. A part ça, tu peux suivre la doc pas à pas sans te poser de question.

----------

## dapsaille

Bienvenue à toi ..

 J'espère que tu as réussi ta première install Gentoo :p

 Quoi qu'il en soit pour un premier post tu as réveillé les "dinausores" du forum et bravo ^^

 Plus sérieusement imprimer la doc d'install est peut-être superflu mais si tu te sens plus à l'aise avec un pavé de 45 tonnes pourquoi pas ^^

----------

## loopx

ben zut, on l'a encore perdu   :Laughing: 

----------

## vonstorm

 *loopx wrote:*   

> ben zut, on l'a encore perdu  

 

Humour, humour, ...

Mais je suis toujours là nom di d'ju !!

Bonne soiréeLast edited by vonstorm on Sun Jul 29, 2007 5:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

 *vonstorm wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   ben zut, on l'a encore perdu   
> 
> Humour, humour, ...
> 
> Mais je suis toujours là non di d'ju !!
> ...

 

Ah pinaise, il est encore là ? C'est qu'il est tenace ! Va falloir sortir le grand jeu !

*retrousse les manches et sort son manuel du parfait petit emmerdeur*

...

Oui, je sais, je ne suis pas drole.

Non, je n'ai même pas honte, j'ai dépassé ce niveau

Oui, je vais quand même aller me faire fouetter avec des orties...

Non, la place de mon bourreau n'est pas libre.

----------

